# A couple of experimental Resifills pen blanks...!



## robutacion (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi peoples,

This was also another project that I worked on in this last week or so and I'm far from being happy with them, particularly the "hot dog" pen blank, I called it that because of the redish "filling" inside the pod...!:biggrin:

It looks much better before it was turned but, I'm not yet happy with the way it turners out when  turned to average pen blank size/diameter.  

The second one (pod cut in sections) is more promising but again, alignment needs to be improved.  The resin colour of the second blank (all redish) is what I used to fill the inner pocket of the pod, its characteristics (Pearlex powder used) are better visible on the close ups of this all same colour blank, in fact, all the pics where taken from one blanks, the only one I cast but, light positions alter the colour significantly, something that is always a interesting effect but a nightmare to photograph when we want to show only a particular colour/shave of it...!

The first sample even though cast as doubles, its length is about 7" when each pod could be cast independently...!

What are you thoughts on both of these samples...???

Thank you,
Cheers
George


----------



## Russknan (Aug 19, 2013)

Those last few shots are Spectacular! On the others, was it the Pearlex that gave the blank that "swirly" look? The "hot dog" effect is kind of interesting. As Gerald Weinberg ("The Secrets of Consulting") has said, "If you can't fix it, feature it!" Perhaps you need to come up with a catchy name for it. Another contest?  Russ


----------



## robutacion (Aug 19, 2013)

Russknan said:


> Those last few shots are Spectacular! On the others, was it the Pearlex that gave the blank that "swirly" look? The "hot dog" effect is kind of interesting. As Gerald Weinberg ("The Secrets of Consulting") has said, "If you can't fix it, feature it!"* Perhaps you need to come up with a catchy name for it. Another contest?*  Russ



Oh nooooooo...! your idea has made me look at the "hot dog" sample pics with a lot more focus, and all of a certain, it hit me...! hell, that looks like a ^a&!n@...!, oh my good, what have I done...???:redface::redface:

I don't think that would be a good idea to, ask people to come up with a more suitable name for it, we could be very shocked with some of the suggestions we may get so, lets call it the "hot dog" or the "sandwich", I thing I will never make another one with that colour as a filling, naughty me...!:biggrin::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Russknan (Aug 19, 2013)

"hell, that looks like a ^a&!n@...!" So THAT'S what you call it in Australia? Hell, before we could even pronounce it, we'd probably put it back where we found it. Just trying to help. That's what I do. I'm a helper. I help.  Best regards, Russ PS: Still wondering about the swirly effect.


----------



## termitedave (Aug 19, 2013)

Those look great  George.

David


----------



## Tom T (Aug 20, 2013)

Very nice work.  I like them all.  Does the swirly thing go in the other direction in Australia?


----------



## robutacion (Aug 20, 2013)

Russknan said:


> "hell, that looks like a ^a&!n@...!" So THAT'S what you call it in Australia? Hell, before we could even pronounce it, we'd probably put it back where we found it. Just trying to help. That's what I do. I'm a helper. I help.  Best regards, Russ PS: Still wondering about the swirly effect.



Hi Russ,

Your "help" is always appreciated...!:wink:

About the "swirl" most Pearlex powders make swirls even if you don't stir it, the simple pour action is sufficient however, that are a few colours that maker exceptional Pearling effects, more commonly know as swirls.  The Sky Blue is one of the best, there is, in the normal powders or single colour, with these, the more powder you use the more effect you will get.

Then we have (well, I have here in Australia) some of the Pearlex powders that have due colour shades, they are called "interference" style powders, they can be any 2 colours/shades but they are not as opaque so, ideal to used when you want to allow, whatever you have cast in the resin to show up a lot clear.

The negative side of these powders is that, to make pen blanks with, the tubes can still be visible, if a very small amount of the powder is used, something that can be simply resolved by painting the tube or reverse painting (painting the drilled hole before gluing the tube...!)

I get my Pearlex powders (actually all my resin supplies) from here



One of the simplest and most economic was to create a good swirl after the resin has been poured, is to use a piece of wire (2mm thick) round one ends in a loop to be used as a handle, the whole thing about 6" long.

The wire gets in all gaps/crevesses if making blanks with a combination of resin and wood, if all resin, still works the same...!  You basically tip the wire up and down into the resin while you move it along in a circular/figure 8, etc., motion, this allows the wire to "pick-up" the resin on top of the mold and take it down, backs and forwards.  This is particularly handy, if you have poured 2 colours, either with a few minutes apart or pretty much straight away, the colours will separate more if there is at least 10 to 15 minutes in between pouring's, this off-course using PR and in low temperatures, less time in between if is hot.

I just today finish with 2 x 20 lt drums of PR in 2 weeks, using only 1 pressure pot, about 480 blanks or so, all wood and resin some wood stabilised in colour.  Most are 2 colours, some are 3 colours which makes 4 with the colour of the stabilised wood, the technique is the same for 1 or more colours, you stir/use the wire only once and at the end of the last pour.

Off-course, you don't have to use a wire, you can use a tooth-pick, a barbecue stew or anything else that doesn't have too much body, otherwise will "stir" more than swirl...!

I could have taken close ups of all these steps, if I knew that you needed to see it, there is so much about making acrylic blanks that I though that, none of this was "news" to anyone...!

What you need is, spend a day with George's, your casting problems would be over...! (well, sort of...! :wink.

Hope this helps...!

I'm not going to "touch" the other subject, I may get my fingers burnt...!

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Aug 20, 2013)

Tom T said:


> Very nice work.  I like them all.  Does the swirly thing go in the other direction in Australia?



Absolutely, don't you know that everything in the land of Oz, is different/backwards...???:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------

